# Happy Holiday Tips for Blended Families



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The holidays are a happy time of year but they do come with some challenges – especially for blended families. Every family has their own holiday traditions so when you combine two families into one, it means that you will need to make some compromises. Keep reading to receive some practical tips for navigating the holidays as a blended family.

*Blended Family Tips for a Happy Holiday Season*

Whether you are divorced and have remarried or you married into a family that already had children, you should expect to deal with some challenges related to your new blended family. You and your spouse need to determine your roles when it comes to disciplining the children and you need to make sure that your own kids know that they are loved, even if their family situation has changed. These challenges become even more difficult during the holidays but if you remain flexible and practical you can ensure a happy holiday for every member of your blended family.


*1. Remember that your kids should always come first.* Many parents become obsessed about giving their children the “perfect” holiday – they lose sight of the bigger picture and focus instead on the minute details that no one will remember a few years down the line. It doesn’t matter which parent gives the best gifts – it matters that you spend some quality time together as a family.

*2. Be pro-active about divvying up the holidays.* It might seem strange to talk about Thanksgiving in the middle of the summer, but setting your holiday schedule early in the year will make things easier for everyone. Not only will it make planning your own schedule easer, but your kids will have a clear understanding of where they will be spending each holiday. 

*3. Work out all of the tiny details.* Don’t just make a list of which holidays your children will spend with which parent – you need to decide when the holiday begins and ends, whether the other parent will have any time with the kids during the holiday, and how involved any grandparents will be.

*4. Be realistic about your expectations for the holidays.* You are going to have to make compromises to make the holidays as happy as possible for everyone – don’t expect them to be perfect. What is really important is the time you spend with your family.

*5. Don’t be afraid to create new traditions.* The holidays are about spending time with your loved ones and having traditions is very important. To make the holidays merry for your blended family, don’t become too obsessed about keeping every tradition you have – take the opportunity to make new traditions with your new family.​As difficult as the holidays can be for a blended family, what really matters is that you all get to spend time together. It doesn’t matter if the tree isn’t perfectly trimmed or if the dinner rolls get a little overcooked – as long as you are together, the holidays will be happy.


~ Glen Community Support


----------

